# Jalapeno Holder



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Was at a b-b-q this weekend and one of the guys was using a metal stand that had holes in it for standing japs upright while they were on the grill...

Anyone know where to get one and no I don't want to make my own.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I bought mine at H.E.B.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

trodery said:


> I bought mine at H.E.B.


or Academy


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Got mine from here. Check 'em out. Thttp://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Grills-orderby0-p-1-c-1.htmlhey're nice.


.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

These are real handy too. http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Grill-Jalapeno-Corer-p-16136.html You can get them at Allied Kenco as well.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

$10 at HEB, shaped like Texas. Use a vegetable peeler to remove the cores from the peppers.


----------

